# Specialtecken i GNOME [solved]

## MdaG

Sedan jag uppgraderade till GNOME 2.14 har jag inte kunnat skive ide (med fnutt) eller tyska u (med två prickar) t.ex.

Var flaggar jag om så det är möjligt? Hittar ingening i menyerna...Last edited by MdaG on Tue Jul 25, 2006 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kallamej

Funkar de (", ',`) inte alls, eller bara inte när du vill kombinera tecknen med vokal? Verkar annars som det gamla klassiska problemet med nodeadkeys i xorg.conf.

----------

## MdaG

" och ' fungerar bra i sig. Ska jag ta bort nodeadkeys i min xorg? Så vitt jag vet har jag inte ändrat min xorg.conf sen uppgraderingen, men jag kan ha fel...

I min keyboard setup i GNOME har jag bockat för "Sweden eliminate dead keys"

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "se"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option      "SHMConfig"   "on"

     Option       "Protocol"    "auto-dev"

     Option       "LeftEdge"    "130"

     Option       "RightEdge"    "840"

     Option       "TopEdge"    "130"

     Option       "BottomEdge"    "640"

     Option       "FingerLow"    "7"

     Option       "FingerHigh"    "8"

     Option       "MaxTapTime"    "0"

     Option       "MaxTapMove"    "110"

     Option       "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

     Option       "VertScrollDelta" "20"

     Option       "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

     Option       "MinSpeed"    "0.60"

     Option       "MaxSpeed"    "1.10"

     Option       "AccelFactor"    "0.030"

     Option       "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

     Option       "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

     Option       "UpDownScrolling" "1"

     Option       "CircularScrolling" "1"

     Option       "CircScrollDelta" "0.1" 

     Option       "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

   Option      "TouchpadOff"   "2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Modeline     "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Option       "NoLogo"   "true"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VideoRam    65536

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1680x1050_60.00" "1400x1050"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes "1680x1050_60.00" "1400x1050" "800x600" "640x480" "320x240"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## kallamej

Utan nodeadkeys fungerar typiskt ^, `, ~ med flera så att man är tvungen att slå mellanslag för att de skall synas. Med nodeadkeys kommer de direkt, men kan då inte kombineras med andra bokstäver.

----------

